# Travel around the Golden Triangle of India.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Hawa Mahal.


----------



## kaate (May 20, 2013)

woowoooooo.........is so good nice post..
thanks for sharing you experience


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I am very grateful and I love India. I have many photos of its various cities.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Hawa Mahal.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Hawa Mahal.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos ardues, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Jaipur. City Palace.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting your beautiful photos, ardues!

Your pictures truly capture the essence of the places you visited.

Please continue sharing them with us.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

n20 said:


> Thank you for posting your beautiful photos, ardues!
> 
> Your pictures truly capture the essence of the places you visited.
> 
> Please continue sharing them with us.


Thank you for your attention and appreciation of my photos. I am going to show a lot of beautiful pictures of India.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

City Palace.


----------

